# I hope it is ok to post this question



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello,

I am a gestational surrogate... I had invitro on the 16th and found out today that although my levels went up a little they didn't go up enough.. so they are calling this a chemical pregnancy.

I feel pregnant.. everything is sore and all the feelings I had with the last pregnancy are here.. but its not meant to be.

I know this isn't the same as "a MY loss" its really my Intended parents loss... but I feel so sad and helpless and like I failed them. they where so excited when I got my first positive.

My question is what I can expect from a chemical pregnancy? I have never had one? What was your experience if you do not mind sharing? I don't know what to expect.. if its a chemical pregnancy will I even notice it? or will it be like my period?

I am sorry if me being a surrogate asking these questions has hurt any feelings.. I just don't know who else to ask and cannot find the answer on google.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

First off, God bless your heart you dear woman. Although the child was genetically someone elses, that doesn't detract from your loss.

For a chemical pregnancy loss, you should expect bleeding like a very heavy period that lasts a little longer.


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

Thank you very much for the kind and gentle reply!


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss, it isn't your fault and you didn't "fail" them.

(((((HUGS)))))


----------



## C&K'sMom (Dec 3, 2007)

I was a gestational surrogate and my first xfer was a chemical pregnancy. It was very sad and I felt totally responsible. After I stopped all the meds, AF came 7 days later and it was heavy and I passed a clot the size of a grape. Very crampy. We cycled again 2 mos later and I got preggo with twins.

You are feeling pregnant because of all the hormones your on. I'm sorry for you and your IP's loss. As a GS you feel responsible because you have people counting on you to come through.







It will happen.

Email me if you have anymore questions.

Tiff


----------



## meredyth0315 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh mama, you didn't fail, please don't think that. I'm so sorry for your loss. I imagine you will have bleeding and cramping. Sending you lots of healing & hugs


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

I am so, so sorry for you all!

I agree - it should be like a heavy, crampy period. And the emotional toll is high, I warn you. Your hormones thought you were pregnant.

Take care.


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

last Friday everyone seemed to think this was a chemical pregnancy... but i went in again on monday 3 days after my beta of 27 and my beta was 157.. so now we wait a week... I don't know whats going on or even if we should hope or not...the dr office was all happy and told me they lost hope last friday but things seem to be on track now... I am still worried...


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

If there is still hope then:








Good luck to you and the IP's.


----------



## Sunshine4004 (Nov 17, 2006)

*mama2toomany* - I will keep my







: for continuing good news!


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)




----------

